# Discounts on new TT's?



## 0fractal (Feb 20, 2010)

I am about to order a new TT but my local dealer will only offer 5% off a well specified new Coupe. Anyone know of dealers offering more - location not important


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Got 9% from Swindon Audi, give Mike Hewitt a ring and see what he can do. A nice sound chap that care's about what he is selling and also who he is selling too.
Finance guy is also sound although he is into two wheels (Ducatti). However, nice to see he is also a petrol head.


----------



## antrd42 (Feb 5, 2010)

Try drivethedeal.com , discounts in the refion of 10%


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you try getting one at 10% anytime in 2010 via them...


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

0fractal said:


> I am about to order a new TT but my local dealer will only offer 5% off a well specified new Coupe. Anyone know of dealers offering more - location not important


9% Audi Wolverhampton, Ask for Karl Hudson


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

With supply restrictions, 9% discounts are now far less likely.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Try motorlogix.com 9% with finders fee. No negoiation required


----------



## mark123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Autoebid.com & uknewcars.com are offering approx 9% off by the looks of it.

I was speaking to my dealer the other day and he was saying that as their targets for new car sales had been reduced significantly compared to last year and they had pretty much met these already/on their way to meeting them for first quarter they are being a lot more selective with what deals they will go with (e.g. on a lot of cars 5-6% is their limit), where as used cars are proving much tougher (mainly due to shortage of cars aged 2-3 years old) and therefore larger discounts available. I have already placed my order several months ago and waiting for delivery in the next month so no motive for him to tell me this if it wasn't the case.


----------



## Oggy (Dec 22, 2009)

If there is a shortage of 2-3 year old used cars why are larger discounts available? Not sure I understand!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

It wasnt negotiated in %'s but when I looked at the list price and what Im actually paying it works out to pretty much 9% also


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Darn, I thought I was getting a reasonable deal at 6% off my TTS order! (EDIT: Then again, at current exchange rates it looks like I'll end up paying less than you lot anyway so perhaps I should bite my tongue.)


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Oggy said:


> If there is a shortage of 2-3 year old used cars why are larger discounts available? Not sure I understand!


I thought there was a supply shortage of new cars too. What school of economics did Audi dealers go to???


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

I went to two local dealers both gave me NO discounts at all, Pay List price or LEAVE i was told.... needless to say I chose the latter.


----------



## mark123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Oggy said:


> If there is a shortage of 2-3 year old used cars why are larger discounts available? Not sure I understand!


Although there is in relative terms a shortage of these cars, dealers still have a certain number of units to sell to meet their targets, which is why their is more room in terms of discounts - generally speaking they can earn a lot more from bonuses etc from meeting their targets as opposed to x% on each car - this applies to both new and used cars. Also typically dealers will make a lot higher % profit on used cars compared to new cars, therefore whilst they may give you say 10% off a used car they can still be making another 10%.



GlasgowEd said:


> I went to two local dealers both gave me NO discounts at all, Pay List price or LEAVE i was told.... needless to say I chose the latter.


Were both dealers from the same group? Often its easier to negotiate a discount if dealers from competing groups are up against each other. Out of interest did you tell them in say %'age terms or something what you wanted off - I found in one dealership once I did this they were just not interested!


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

mark123 said:


> Oggy said:
> 
> 
> > If there is a shortage of 2-3 year old used cars why are larger discounts available? Not sure I understand!
> ...


Yes Both were from the same dealer group. I did the usual thing went for a test drive, came back in specced up the car and then waited for the price. Sales person quotes list price when I question this and produce prices/quotes from brokers they just said that they didn't need to discount as they could sell the cars NO PROBLEM. So I leave said dealers disappointed. One of the dealers actually have a TDI S-Line SE in Light Silver avaliable for 1st March delivery (cancelled order) I was tempted BUT was not offering any discount.£31995


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> I went to two local dealers both gave me NO discounts at all, Pay List price or LEAVE i was told.... needless to say I chose the latter.


WTF? That was pretty out of order of them. I can't see 2010 being a great year for sales with the economy looking set to turn down again, sterling remaining weak pushing the price of auto imports up, the withdrawal of the scrappage incentives and VAT back up to 17.5% (and likely to go higher at some point before 2011 I reckon).

With attitudes like theirs, I can see it being a lean year for their respective businesses. They seem to have forgotten the 'deal' in 'dealer'.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

TortToise said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > I went to two local dealers both gave me NO discounts at all, Pay List price or LEAVE i was told.... needless to say I chose the latter.
> ...


I agree 
But they don't have any competition, dealer group owns 4 or 5 Audi dealerships in Scotland, so if your going to go down to the dealership route your going to have to use them.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> I went to two local dealers both gave me NO discounts at all, Pay List price or LEAVE i was told.... needless to say I chose the latter.


I take it one was Glasgow Audi? I think that group feels they have the Scottish market cornered and therefore they are arrogant enough not to offer any discounts. Same thing happened to me initially


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

CraigW said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > I went to two local dealers both gave me NO discounts at all, Pay List price or LEAVE i was told.... needless to say I chose the latter.
> ...


Get the train for a deal !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Got just over 8% as best offer so far.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > GlasgowEd said:
> ...


Hi Ed,

Did you get sorted in the end??

I thought you were on for a hiding to nothing. Did you try Motorlogix?

Alex


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> mark123 said:
> 
> 
> > Oggy said:
> ...


The Maximum discount on a car is 9%, through a friend who is an Audi sales person who let me know this, they will go that far, but not a penny more, that is on an overall specced up vehicle, They only have 12% in the deal anyway, at the moment there is a first quarter finance incentive and if you jump on that then you will get an even better deal, if you have Audi dealers who monopilise an area and they belong to the same group, they won't discount, so go further afield, it'll be worth the trip and most of it can be done on the phone, Karl Hudson Audi Wolverhampton,


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all in the process of ordering 9% discount from a dealer in England

Regards 
Eddie


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> Hi all in the process of ordering 9% discount from a dealer in England
> 
> Regards
> Eddie


Well done !!! enjoy !!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

GlasgowEd said:


> Hi all in the process of ordering 9% discount from a dealer in England
> 
> Regards
> Eddie


Hiya,
What are you going to choose?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I got 9% from Aberdeen Audi without even asking for it.

I went in, said I wanted a TT, he gave me the keys to a demo car. I come back an hour later and he had the paperwork ready with a 9% discount.

I signed and picked up a week later.

Perfect


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> I got 9% from Aberdeen Audi without even asking for it.
> 
> I went in, said I wanted a TT, he gave me the keys to a demo car. I come back an hour later and he had the paperwork ready with a 9% discount.
> 
> ...


Hang on Mitchy how come you got a car built in a week ?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry Sir Mitchy !!!


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

TT4PJ said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all in the process of ordering 9% discount from a dealer in England
> ...


Hi all
This is what I'm going for
TDI S-Line SE
Monza Silver
Nappa leather
Extended leather
Comfort pack
Phone prep low
Folding mirrors
Heated seats
Isofix
Tyre pressure monitor

Still waiting for the order to be confirmed as I am still waiting for the dealer to contact me.

Regards
Eddie


----------



## chilloTT (Jul 26, 2009)

I actually managed 11.25% discount through an Audi dealership which is not local to me. The young sales-droid had made a mistake though offering me that much, but I did have the offer in writing and so the Manager was 'persuaded' to honour it... This was way back in Sept 09 though and I very much doubt you'll get anywhere near this today.

Picking her up on Monday....


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

chilloTT said:


> I actually managed 11.25% discount through an Audi dealership which is not local to me. The young sales-droid had made a mistake though offering me that much, but I did have the offer in writing and so the Manager was 'persuaded' to honour it... This was way back in Sept 09 though and I very much doubt you'll get anywhere near this today.
> 
> Picking her up on Monday....


Nice one !!! Enjoy !!! 8) :evil: :evil:


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Are discounts available on the RS?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > I got 9% from Aberdeen Audi without even asking for it.
> ...


People in high places :wink:

Im an impatient bugger, bought the showroom car.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Poverty said:


> Are discounts available on the RS?


TTRS will be a step down for you in performance. Your Cupra would mince it.

Nissan GTR better choice in my opinion, far more road presence than a TTRS


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > Are discounts available on the RS?
> ...


GTR is out of my budget sadly, mainly insurance wise.

If I get a TTRS I plan to mod it to around 460hp.


----------



## theboylogan (Feb 27, 2010)

I pick up my 2.0 tfsi s line special edition on monday

was going for a5 but got tempted by an available tt Glasgow Audi had

negotiated them to a 5% discount (which i jusd had to work out), but the upside over Drivethedeal was that:

a - I dealt local
b - they had my exact model in storage, luckily
c - decent finance deal
d - 12 months road tax
e - full tank of fuel

Ok I could have saved some more, but all round I think I done ok


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

7% on the TTS, whoop


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

You must have been lucky. I got nothing off  
However I mananaged to find a dealer who would   
9% discount and free delivery to my choosen address on a transporter.Been quoted 5 months for delivery.


theboylogan said:


> I pick up my 2.0 tfsi s line special edition on monday
> 
> was going for a5 but got tempted by an available tt Glasgow Audi had
> 
> ...


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

GlasgowEd said:


> You must have been lucky. I got nothing off
> However I mananaged to find a dealer who would
> 9% discount and free delivery to my choosen address on a transporter.Been quoted 5 months for delivery
> 
> Where did you purchase from Ed?


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Survey S2000 said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > You must have been lucky. I got nothing off
> ...


Hi
Ordered from Bolton Audi yesterday through "WHAT CAR"


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

CraigW said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > I went to two local dealers both gave me NO discounts at all, Pay List price or LEAVE i was told.... needless to say I chose the latter.
> ...


I would avoid this mob like the plague. It amazes me why anyone would buy a motor of this shower of shecht.

JP.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got 7.5% off the car in the showroom at Norwich Audi. It's a base TTC Diesel Quattro SE with metallic paint, but even so, for immediate delivery on a 10 plate I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can I resurrect this thread and ask what the discounts are like now?
Dealers are quoting late May delivery for TTS factory orders - is 5% to 9% still achievable?
I'm only interested in Main dealers.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd say that range is available

Go and price up your car using 2 Internet brokers, take the quotes to your dealers and negotiate from there ... I got a near 8% off a factory order TTRS that way


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Also worth seeing what unregistered stock Audi UK have - when we got ours, we wanted to get it before the Jan VAT rise, and they had two or three that fit our spec wants and needs. Two of them disappeared as there were people already thinking about them and our interest pushed them to commit, but the last one we got  Got a decent price on it, and it was ours within 2 weeks as it landed in the country just after we struck the deal!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

111laz111 said:


> I'm only interested in Main dealers.


Drivethedeal.com is main dealer. Basically, you order the car and DtD give you the phone number of the dealer supplying the car. You can take DtD's finance package or the dealers - your choice but the dealer has a big incentive to sell you the VW Finance one as he gets a cut. You only pay the dealer and the dealer pays DtD a "finder's fee".

The car is delivered on a transporter or you can collect it with a full tank of fuel. I've had 7 or 8 cars from DtD and never had any isues at all.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

wja96 said:


> 111laz111 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only interested in Main dealers.
> ...


wja - i bought my car the same way! internet discount with the reassurrance of the main dealer. I used motorlogix, and can recommend them! second audi ive had from them.


----------



## buffer (Oct 17, 2010)

I ordered my TT in late Oct 10 and it was built last week. If you are after some advice I will tell you what I did.

Firstly, and I regret not fully doing this myself, no exactly what spec you want before you approach any dealer towards buying your car. Obviously test drive and go look at different extras to decide if you want them (you'll find if your serious you quickly know more than the dealers! and people on here are another great source of both advice but also personal opinions). I stupidly decided against the tech pack and now really regret it, so literally analyse every extra and decide whether you want it or not before you start haggling.

When you've done that decide on the price you really want to pay for that car (aim 10%ish, with VAT going up new car sales are bound to have dropped at least slightly so its not that unreasonable and what you should be looking to try and achieve). Be prepared to drop the less important extras to you, I dropped heated seats to hit my target (It's a coupe not a roadster, heated seats were a luxury too much on my budget I decided).

Now you have that exact spec that you have decided on and your target price approach the dealers. I totted mine up to 33.8K and I wanted to pay 30k. I contacted every dealer by email within 50 miles (about 5 different dealers, importantly all of different groups). After about a week of playing them off each other (and dropping the heated seats) I got my car for 30k. Start by asking them what they can offer it for and then when you get some quotes tell the other dealers what you have been offered and ask if they can better it, same as you would when buying any big purchase (don't let them tempt you by saying they will throw in life shine worth 500 pounds, its crap just take the cash off the car!) When I got an offer which was around a thousand pounds more than my target I told them I wanted it for 30k and I got it. Still then it's worth retrying other dealers to see if they can better it. (I got mine from Basingstoke who seem pretty good, but then I haven't got the car yet! they also let me pay in full in December beating the vat and saving another 800 quid!)

Finally as I am sure you already know look to get quotes in the last 8-10 days of the month, they have targets to hit and will be more likely to cave.

Hope this helps.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

buffer said:


> I ordered my TT in late Oct 10 and it was built last week. If you are after some advice I will tell you what I did.
> 
> Firstly, and I regret not fully doing this myself, no exactly what spec you want before you approach any dealer towards buying your car. Obviously test drive and go look at different extras to decide if you want them (you'll find if your serious you quickly know more than the dealers! and people on here are another great source of both advice but also personal opinions). I stupidly decided against the tech pack and now really regret it, so literally analyse every extra and decide whether you want it or not before you start haggling.
> 
> ...


You could of got a TTS for that price>? :?


----------



## buffer (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea did think about pushing my budget, but in the end 30k was really the max i could have gone too at the moment and still afforded to fuel and insure the thing! Reckoned i could have got a tts for 32-33K but then i would have wanted extras on top Sound/Comfort pack, Different alloys (hate the standard 18's) so would have ended up at least 35K+ and it was just too much of a stretch so got a fully specced up new shape Sline instead! Do see your point though, but i'm happy with what i'm getting.

Anyway now i have an excuse to upgrade to a TTS in 2 or 3 years when i can afford one


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

buffer said:


> Yea did think about pushing my budget, but in the end 30k was really the max i could have gone too at the moment and still afforded to fuel and insure the thing! Reckoned i could have got a tts for 32-33K but then i would have wanted extras on top Sound/Comfort pack, Different alloys (hate the standard 18's) so would have ended up at least 35K+ and it was just too much of a stretch so got a fully specced up new shape Sline instead! Do see your point though, but i'm happy with what i'm getting.
> 
> Anyway now i have an excuse to upgrade to a TTS in 2 or 3 years when i can afford one


Yep fair point! Am sure you'll be happy with Sline. It's a TT so ofcourse you'll be happy!


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Bought my second TT with drivethedeal.com

Saved 10% last March and another 10 % this year.

You get the same saving on the optional extras !


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

drive the deal could not quote any discount on the RS when i looked earlier today.

best part of 10% off TT and TTS models though


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

10% With DriveThe Deal....... Faultless service, just refered me to a nearby dealer who honored the DriveTheDeal price...But 6 month wait (due April) . Nothing paid directly to Drivethedeal, only normal deposit to supplying dealership.


----------



## dubstar101 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thought I'd throw in my t'pence worth.

I went to the dealer completely ignorant and spent hours listening to rubbish about paint protection, gap insurance and any other thing they wanted to flog. Everytime I pushed for more than 5% they said - you should be looking at something cheaper more within your price bracket. To cut a long story short, they messed me about so much with a two month delay and kept promising cars that didnt exist or were 'sold' despite other dealers promising them the car, that eventually they gave me 10% discount off the lot. It still left a sour taste given how badly I was treated (chasing them daily and only ever speaking to the bimbo at front desk). But then they gave me a discount...depends how badly you want it!


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thats the issue with main dealers, the aways want to get as much from you as possible.

I prefer the honest approach from the brokers were the offer you their best price to start with.straight forward in black and white!

I cant see me ever buying a car from a main dealer!! :lol: (No tell a lie a bought a Honda S2000 imported from Cyprus from a Diahatsu - But i did get a 20% discount)


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Just out of interest, people who've ordered through drive the deal, with regards to getting finance, the site mentions current rates of finance when you're choosing whatever car to see the discount but then when you choose buy with finance you have to accept an extortionate rate of over 10%??

I'm just wondering, as obviously you get the finance through the main dealer and not drivethedeal, can you negotiate a better offer with the dealer or have you accepted the 10%+ so you're then stuck with it??

Thanks for any help!


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm looking at a fwd Sport at the moment and the dealer's first offer is £1500 off. What Car target price is £2000 off and Drive The Deal are giving £2500 off, so it'll be interesting to see how much further the dealer will come. The dealer is quoting 11.1% APR for their finance which I though was shocking, I wonder what's the lowest rate achievable from the dealer?

Getting quoted June or July for a factory order.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Whatever rate the dealer is offering to start with, you will be able to get lower.

I think when I first looked, the rate they were offering was around 13.5%, but the deal they came up with in the end was around 10% with good discount (as they make more through finance commission). So went with that, then paid the finance off straight away


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

Do Drive The Deal Audi dealers take trade-ins? No mention about trade-ins at all on the website so I suspect not.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

BlackRS said:


> Do Drive The Deal Audi dealers take trade-ins? No mention about trade-ins at all on the website so I suspect not.


Having never used them, I'm not sure. But I would imagine you would be able to trade in against the new car. The price will have been set through the website, so there's no haggle room, but if you want rid, I'm sure the dealer will give you their base trade price on any trade-in. Be prepared to cry when they give you a value though!


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Used drivethedeal.com twice.

Great service.

You deal with the Audi Dealership after initial Acceptance anyway.
Nothing is paid directly to Drive the Deal.


----------



## Genelennon (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,
Just joined but been browsing the forum for a few weeks to help me before I bought my new car!
I was looking for TTC 2.0 FWD Black Edition and used drivethedeal.com price to see if dealers in Scotland would match it. Wasn't getting anywhere until one of the main group dealers phoned and said they'd match the 10% discount. Eventually called me back to say they'd made a mistake and couldn't do it. 
Gutted! But about 5 mins later a dealer from down south called and offered the car at 12% discount! It was the last day of the month so I must have got lucky and they had to meet their target or something.


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

12%? Ouch - that's made my eyes water a bit but well done on getting that deal!!


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

When are you getting your Black Edition TT ?


----------



## Genelennon (Feb 11, 2011)

Build week 9 supposedly so probs around mid April???


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just ordered a replacement TTS from DTD.com
A real departure for me as I like the 'safety and security' of a FTF relationship with the Dealer when spending £35K.
However, with 10% discount vs 6%, DTD won the deal.
It shows the power of these forums as if it wasn't for the rave reviews on here for DTD I would not have had the confidence to go for an online purchase of this size.
I've only just put down the deposit so too early to comment on the process end to end yet but so far DTD have been professional and efficient.
BTW, I'll be putting my current TTS up for sale on delivery, expected around late September.
It's like for like as I'm so happy with my current car and spec - just wanted the 3 warranty and have just hit 40K mileage so time to change - means a good buy for someone in September though


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

11.1% on pcp I would have said its pretty standard but you should be able to get lower.

When I negoaited on my new car I targeted the price per month rather than the price of the car. I the end the finance rate they offered me was 8.4% plus a substantial discount on the car as well.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

I just got 8.5% on a pcp


----------



## PumaUK (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone offer discounts on TT RS? I'm guessing it's gotta be nigh on impossible?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Genelennon said:


> Hi,
> Just joined but been browsing the forum for a few weeks to help me before I bought my new car!
> I was looking for TTC 2.0 FWD Black Edition and used drivethedeal.com price to see if dealers in Scotland would match it. Wasn't getting anywhere until one of the main group dealers phoned and said they'd match the 10% discount. Eventually called me back to say they'd made a mistake and couldn't do it.
> Gutted! But about 5 mins later a dealer from down south called and offered the car at 12% discount! It was the last day of the month so I must have got lucky and they had to meet their target or something.


Hello Genelennon,
I have just placed and order last week on a tt sline (approx 10% discount in England also)and have been told delivery is late September!. Can you let me know the Dealer you placed the order with. I am up in Scotland too and I think I was offered 5% locally. If I can get my £500deposit back I will try where you ordered. Thanks


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

PumaUK said:


> Does anyone offer discounts on TT RS? I'm guessing it's gotta be nigh on impossible?


Go look at pistonheads classified and you can see big discounts on stock TTRS's. Most however are manual. Timing is essential on the Stronic. You should get an easy £2k off new. Best I've seen for an unregistered TTRS Stronic is approx £5k. Get a pre reg like I did and this could be £6-7k


----------



## PumaUK (May 6, 2011)

Apologies, I should have said, I would be after quite a specific set of options and so would probably be looking at a new build - unless strike it lucky! Also, yes am after a S-tronic.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

The inchcape group has 10 dealerships. Their front end on the web is autobytel, so as a starting point you can see the discount on a TTRS Stronic http://www.autobytel.co.uk/NewCars/Audi/TT/Coupe/Petrol/49955/

I used Swindon Audi and have to say they were damn good. If your being very specific then your issue is going to be lead times, especially with the component issues etc coming from Japan.
Most dealers would always order 19's, Tech Pack and Bose for any stock cars, so if you want something in the next 5 months you might have to be flexible.


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

ChinsVXR said:


> The inchcape group has 10 dealerships. Their front end on the web is autobytel, so as a starting point you can see the discount on a TTRS Stronic http://www.autobytel.co.uk/NewCars/Audi/TT/Coupe/Petrol/49955/
> 
> I used Swindon Audi and have to say they were damn good. If your being very specific then your issue is going to be lead times, especially with the component issues etc coming from Japan.
> Most dealers would always order 19's, Tech Pack and Bose for any stock cars, so if you want something in the next 5 months you might have to be flexible.


These sites always offer a reasonable discount, however that is based on a cash deal and no part exchange. 
If you have got the money to buy the car without a part exchange then you can either buy from them or try a dealer and see if they will beat the web site price. 
The problem is if you have a car to part exchange the deal will not be as clear cut as they will probably give you less for the part exchange to balance off some of the discount on the new car price.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Like ChinsVXR I also went through Audi Swindon and they have been briliant, they did not mess me around and just came up with there best deal from the start, which just destroyed the offers made by 2 other dealers. I think I got a little lucky as it was at the end of the month. As not only did they do a great discount on the new car, my PX price was unbelievable and then PCP finance at 8.4%.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

sheila said:


> ChinsVXR said:
> 
> 
> > The inchcape group has 10 dealerships. Their front end on the web is autobytel, so as a starting point you can see the discount on a TTRS Stronic http://www.autobytel.co.uk/NewCars/Audi/TT/Coupe/Petrol/49955/
> ...


Not with Autobytel. If you phone their number you will get put through to an Audi dealer and deal with them as normal. I.e Langlords dealing with Swindon, who rather than using the Autobytel number I would just call direct. I have used Autobytel (Inchcape) on a number of occasions and px'd etc. In reality they are just showing you the minimum discount you can get up front from their dealerships. If people are looking at RS's, the other group I spoke to JCT offered the same level of discount. Autobytel is different to a lot of other web based sites though as they are dealer owned.


----------



## Genelennon (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Minty,
Manchester Audi. They're part of the Jardine Motor group, I tried a few of their Audi dealers as I'd bought a few BMWs from their group and they've always been competitive. Best of luck!


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Genelennon said:


> Hi Minty,
> Manchester Audi. They're part of the Jardine Motor group, I tried a few of their Audi dealers as I'd bought a few BMWs from their group and they've always been competitive. Best of luck!


Thanks for this .Email sent this morning.


----------



## shougle (Mar 7, 2009)

the minty1 said:


> Genelennon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Minty,
> ...


You'll be lucky if u get a reply, if they are anything like the Scottish dealers. Best of luck


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, if you want to do a deal, you generally have to do it face to face. Most salesmen won't get involved in what is basically a Dutch auction on the telephone. They want to see you to know you're a serious buyer.

DtD and other brokers just cut through the nonsense. It is worth making sure you are the first owner though as at least one broker registers the cars themselves as business customers then passes on most of the business sales discount to the real first driver.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

wja96 said:


> DtD and other brokers just cut through the nonsense. It is worth making sure you are the first owner though as at least one broker registers the cars themselves as business customers then passes on most of the business sales discount to the real first driver.


For the record DriveTheDeal don't sell pre-registered cars. UKCarBroker (and some others) can't guarantee that the car won't be pre-registered. Best to avoid.
I thoroughly and without hesitation recommend DriveTheDeal.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

m-a-r-k said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > DtD and other brokers just cut through the nonsense. It is worth making sure you are the first owner though as at least one broker registers the cars themselves as business customers then passes on most of the business sales discount to the real first driver.
> ...


I never said DtD sold pre-registered cars. I've had several cars from them and I would also thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

wja96 said:


> I never said DtD sold pre-registered cars.


Jeez...
I know you didn't, nor did I say you did.
It was a simple clarification because you weren't explicit enough.


----------



## UnknownPerson (Jul 20, 2011)

Are people still managing to get ~9% discounts? Are dealers still likely to match online quotes?

If I buy a used ex demo car, what sort of discount should I hope to get?

Thanks


----------



## 180TT (Aug 4, 2003)

We got pretty much 11% discount through DrivetheDeal on our new TT when ordered in April.

My mate who works in dealer sales for vw/audi recons that on used car you'll probably be able to negotiate about 5% down south and nearer 9% up north. It does vary from dealer to dealer though and on the time of the month/year to some extent.


----------



## shougle (Mar 7, 2009)

180TT said:


> We got pretty much 11% discount through DrivetheDeal on our new TT when ordered in April.
> 
> My mate who works in dealer sales for vw/audi recons that on used car you'll probably be able to negotiate about 5% down south and nearer 9% up north. It does vary from dealer to dealer though and on the time of the month/year to some extent.


----------

